# Landing Without completed Papers!!



## mrsris (Jul 2, 2010)

Hubby has a job and the employers are putting us all (me,him + 2 kids) through perminent residency paperwork. This has been going on since October but still no date for completion. Employers still want a start date of 2nd January but can we do that without papers? 

This will be hubbys 3rd visit since august and i have doubts about turning up at immigration with 4 large suitcases and one way tickets saying we are on holiday.

Houses sorted both sides and everything on a boat on it's way to Toronto so it's do or die.

Am i right to worry that it's not fully processed yet?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mrsris said:


> Hubby has a job and the employers are putting us all (me,him + 2 kids) through perminent residency paperwork. This has been going on since October but still no date for completion. Employers still want a start date of 2nd January but can we do that without papers?
> 
> This will be hubbys 3rd visit since august and i have doubts about turning up at immigration with 4 large suitcases and one way tickets saying we are on holiday.
> 
> ...


Firstly, I assume this is not a inter-company transfer.
If it is not, then Yes, you should be worried and No, you cannot come here and work without the necessary permission papers. Without them you would also be unable to get a SIN or medical coverage or the children registered for education..
While the company is presumably applying for a LMO (Labour Market Opinion) in which the Government gives its permission to hire you, this would only give you temporary status, not permanent. When and if this is granted then you have to apply for immigration and go through the full process of medical checks, police checks etc. This takes time, of course, and will not be done by January 2nd.
As far as landing on vacation with one-way tickets there is a possibility you could be refused landing.


----------



## mrsris (Jul 2, 2010)

Company has completed LMO in september so no worries there. The boss of the company says they are seeking Landed immigrant status, which is now permanent resident, through their immigration lawyers. This is a process that they have completed a few times in the last year for various nationalities and they were confident of a January start. 

Our friends, going through the same route but different employers didn't have medicals until they arrived in canada, so i'm not unduly concerned with that. I just don't want to arrive not knowing where i stand. 
With christmas coming up, i don't know if the whole immigration dept shuts down until new year like they do here!! That really will stop things in their tracks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mrsris said:


> Company has completed LMO in september so no worries there. The boss of the company says they are seeking Landed immigrant status, which is now permanent resident, through their immigration lawyers. This is a process that they have completed a few times in the last year for various nationalities and they were confident of a January start.
> 
> Our friends, going through the same route but different employers didn't have medicals until they arrived in canada, so i'm not unduly concerned with that. I just don't want to arrive not knowing where i stand.
> With christmas coming up, i don't know if the whole immigration dept shuts down until new year like they do here!! That really will stop things in their tracks.


Well you've described a process with which I am unfamiliar. If there is a LMO issued and you have made a formal application to Government of Canada then you can go to Canada at any time and, provided your passports have the appropriate visa(s) entered you may apply for SIN(s), Medical Card(s) etc.
Good Luck.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

As Auld Yin says: I should stay where you are until you have a valid visa in your passport. A temporary one or a permanent one! You are illegal if you don't have this, and that could have big consequences! And I don't think your husbands employer will take care of you when you get in trouble!


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

I would be concerned about the "everything on a boat on its way to Toronto". If your goods arrive in Canada before you do, they could be turned around and sent back from whence they came (at your expense). If you arrive as a visitor, i.e. without a valid visa, the goods will not be able to clear customs.


----------

